
‘Survival of our democracy’ depends on banning websites, Dem senator says - mudil
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/survival-of-our-democracy-depends-on-banning-sites-like-infowars-democratic-senator-says
======
api
Every time I get sick of the Dems, the Republicans come along and show me why
I can never support them. Then when I get sick of the Republicans... repeat.

